# i7 4790k do u need cooler for stock?



## sapped1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

Was just wondering, I'm going to get an i7-4790k but don't plan on overclocking since its base frequency is already pretty good.

But I'm wondering am I fine with running it using the stock CPU cooler that comes with the package?

Or should I spend money on a CPU cooler even though I don't plan on overclocking atm?

Does running the 4790k on its base/turbo frequency with stock cooler damage its lifetime compared to using an aftermarket cooler instead?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

If you have zero plans of overclocking, stock cooler's are perfectly fine. They wouldn't package them with it otherwise. That being said, probably would have been smarter to buy a non-K model, as the 200mhz or so difference would be negligible in performance.
If you do plan on doing something in the not-too-distant future, I could recommend a Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 8, 2014)

+1 for what RCoon says...

i got a i7-4790K myself running it stock haven't had time to OC it, i run it on my Corsair H80i in push/pull config.


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ahh thanks guys for the comment, appreciate it!

Btw, just something I've noticed from browsing other threads:

Because I mainly use the PC for gaming but for very unoptimized and CPU intensive games like arma and total war, and sometimes even editing work, the CPU will most likely be stressed at its max turbo frequency for long times.

Some people say it's already in OC territory and will deteriorate CPU life, is this true?

Also I don't care much if CPU fans is loud as long as it doesn't harm the processor or any other computer in the PC.
But is this the case or will loud noise be bad for CPU life?

Sorry I'm still new at this.

Lastly I saw some thread mention it will be hard to put in an aftermarket cooler afterwards due to issue with motherboard
and case, is this true?

I don't plan on on overclocking now, but maybe I'll do it in 2-3 years time when games get more demanding.
So will I be fine if I buy a new cooler then and put it in my PC without much hassle?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> CPU will most likely be stressed at its max turbo frequency for long times.
> 
> Some people say it's already in OC territory and will deteriorate CPU life, is this true?



It will last a fair while. All modern CPU's (and GPU's) utilise a Boost frequency of some sort when put under any kind of heavy load. That means almost every modern CPU will be boosting permanently, and all of them will be packaged with a suitable stock cooler. It won't do the processor any harm. There are people around here running CPU's just under 5Ghz for years on end. If the CPU is going to fail early, there's nothing you can do to stop it besides ensuring it has warranty to cover it. I wouldn't worry about using the stock cooler. If it did fail due to boost clocks, there'd be thousands of complaints going to intel every year since Sandy Bridge released.



sapped1 said:


> it will be hard to put in an aftermarket cooler afterwards due to issue with motherboard
> and case



Not necessarily, measure the depth of the case to ensure it's wide enough to fit the tower cooler in. Alternatively there are AIO water coolers, which take up a single 120mm fan slot in the case. You may have to remove the motherboard from the case in order to put a custom mounting bracket on it, as most aftermarket coolers use their own brackets. Nobody really uses existing mounts anymore besides a select few AM3+ coolers.



sapped1 said:


> will loud noise be bad for CPU life?



Not in the slightest.


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 8, 2014)

All thanks so much for the info, really good to hear about this, guess I'll just run stock for now.



RCoon said:


> Not necessarily, measure the depth of the case to ensure it's wide enough to fit the tower cooler in. Alternatively there are AIO water coolers, which take up a single 120mm fan slot in the case. You may have to remove the motherboard from the case in order to put a custom mounting bracket on it, as most aftermarket coolers use their own brackets. Nobody really uses existing mounts anymore besides a select few AM3+ coolers.



Ahh yeah 'bracket', that's the word I heard. So if I want to install an aftermarket cooler, I'll need to remove the mobo to install this bracket thing right? So it does not make any difference whether I do it now or later. 

Might as well do it later when better coolings are cheaper, but what are some of the things I need to look out for when buying my case/mobo?

Again really appreciate all these


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> All thanks so much for the info, really good to hear about this, guess I'll just run stock for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The coolers you buy will come with their own brackets, so you wouldn't be able to buy a separate one now for future coolers.
When buying a cooler or CPU/MoBo combo, check what the socket is (for your current socket, it's 1150), just ensure that the cooler you purchase has a bracket that fits the 1150 spacing. Most modern coolers fit 1136 1155 and 1150 sockets anyway, so I wouldnt worry about motherboard purchasing options.

Cases merely need to have a decent cutout where the processor socket is on the back, makes changes the bracket easier, then you don't have to take the motherboard out. For an example, see the picture below:






If you get one with a tiny cutout, it's fine, just means you'll have to remove the motherboard when mounting a new cooler.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the 4790K too.

I run it stock but my VRM section is very hot.

Cant figure out what to do and i dont understand why runs 1.28 volts stock.


----------



## metalslaw (Dec 8, 2014)

To op. Just get a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo to go with your 4790k. They are only about 35 bucks, and they will give your cpu alot lower temperatures.

Just check out how many reviews have been given on that single cooler compared to others on pcpartpicker.

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/cpu-cooler/

It's the best bang for buck, as well as being one of the best air coolers on the market.


----------



## sapped1 (Dec 8, 2014)

@RCoon
Ahh thanks so much for the words and pic, they're very informative, now I understand it much better.

@metalslaw 
Oh wow! that's really impressive, why is this? And when is this cooler made?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> Oh wow! that's really impressive, why is this? And when is this cooler made?



It's cheap, it isn't ugly, it performs better than any cooler at a similar price, and is suitable for all roles, including minimal amounts of overclocking (nothing record breaking). I used one for ye olde file server last year. It's just plain sensible engineering at its best.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2014)

sapped1 said:


> @RCoon
> Ahh thanks so much for the words and pic, they're very informative, now I understand it much better.
> 
> [USER=152844]@metalslaw
> Oh wow! that's really impressive, why is this? And when is this cooler made?[/USER]



[QUOTE="RCoon, post: 3205052, member: 104854"]It's cheap, it isn't ugly, it performs better than any cooler at a similar price, and is suitable for all roles, including minimal amounts of overclocking (nothing record breaking). I used one for ye olde file server last year. It's just plain sensible engineering at its best.[/QUOTE]
What @Rcoon said, if you want something cheap that will perform better than stock to put your worries aside and allow for some overclocking in the future if you decide to take the leap then a Hyper212 is one of the best bang for buck options out there.  I put them on so many machines now that I have lost track of them all as nothing really comes close at that price point for what your getting.

The stock cooler will handle even the 4790K just fine though so I would not worry.  It keeps temps well below Intel thermal threshold and I know many people running on them for years without any issues.  But the Hyper212 could be nicer for a bit more coolness and would end up being a bit more silent than the Stock cooler under load with no overclocking.


----------



## peche (Dec 8, 2014)

I have used intel stock cooler more than a year, then I replaced with a thermaltake AIO,
Why?
Because I wanted to keep it fresh, I don’t like high temps and intel stock cooler wasn't able to handle temps as I wanted, so I replaced it now  I'm pretty happy with my new AIO, also I gave a new look to my rig,
If I were you, I would replaced it with a good cooler or also water cooler if you have the enough money,

Regards,


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2014)

If you're running stock with the 4790K like I am, why not undervolt too? I was able to cut down voltage, power consumption, temps, and maintain excellent temps and stability. My 4790K likes 1.26v stock turbo... but can run at 1.16 iirc. I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If you have zero plans of overclocking, stock cooler's are perfectly fine. They wouldn't package them with it otherwise. That being said, probably would have been smarter to buy a non-K model, as the 200mhz or so difference would be negligible in performance.
> If you do plan on doing something in the not-too-distant future, I could recommend a Hyper 212 EVO.


400MHZ actually
http://ark.intel.com/products/80806/Intel-Core-i7-4790-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz
http://ark.intel.com/products/80807

11% can certainly be noticeable, if not then wtf would the point of overclocking be?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2014)

It really isn't as noticeable with modern CPUs. I notice 0 difference in performance at non-turbo and turbo or OCd speeds in anything I do. This does not include synthetic benches...as I rarely use them beyond stability testing.

Honestly there isn't many reasons to OC a high end chip beyond trying to eek out the extra MHz and 1-2FPS or syn bench point. The real world return isn't as large as the Core 2 era.

OCing is also a hobby and that's why many I know do it...just because they can. And why not if you have the right hardware, power and cooling should you choose to do so???


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 9, 2014)

I certainly notice the difference between turbo and non just as I do from 1600 to 2400Mhz on the memory. While it may not show up on web browsing it does show up in video editing and compression as well gaming. It may not load the game any faster but the frames are higher and it's more then 1-2 fps, unless of course it's a gpu bound game. So I still say it's worth it to get the 4790k over the regular 4790 eve if you don't overclock simply due to the base boost in clock speed. This may not be as dramatic as taking a Q6600 from 2.4 to 4.0, but the difference is still present.


----------



## Vario (Dec 15, 2014)

stock cooler is pretty lousy it doesnt have much retention.  Didn't have much luck with it myself. You can mod them with zip ties or use bolt+nut to get it tighter against the CPU.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2014)

Get a real cooler or tweak the volts. At "stock" it will run hot. Unless of course, you don't push it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

If youre not ocing get a non k model part


----------

